# Photoshop of how I'd like my Cruze, thoughts?



## KyleTodd13 (May 8, 2013)

New to the forum, bought my Cruze on May 6, 2013. I've only owned GM my whole life, although most have been roaring v8's. ('87 Monte Carlo SS, 78 Mont Carlo with a mild 350, 95 2 dr Tahoe, 5 speed manual). It was time to get responsible for a little while, so I bought the Cruze. Its not worth even trying to make this 1.8 fast in my opinion, considering it'd cost thousands to get it to keep up with my old, bone stock '99 Olds Alero. So if I ever dump any money into it, it'll be for the low and slow, stanced look. Here's a quick photoshop on how I'd like it to look. 

Original photo was high quality, so the wheels are a bit pixelated. Just looking for thoughts/showing how I think these could look even better. 

Before








After


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Youll never tuck that much rim...ever,i have tryed.Looks good otherwise and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Work Emoto's? Nice choice, I've only ever seen them on one Cruze and that was a Korean one that was used to show off a body kit your could buy.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Youll never tuck that much rim...ever,i have tryed.Looks good otherwise and welcome to the forum.


I beg to differ


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> I beg to differ


Do you have some kind of air system or some other way to raise it to clear road humps or speed bumps etc?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JWishnok said:


> I beg to differ


This is on Air. Thats the only way he is dragging a lot of stuff if he drives like this.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Guess thats why it says "AirSociety" in the top left corner of pic.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Guess thats why it says "AirSociety" in the top left corner of pic.


Doesn't mean crap. But thanks for heads up.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

If it's from air society it's airride setup. Some day ill be riding on bags

sent from my spectrum


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Love the rim choice!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

You may have an issue fitting 24" wheels on the rear, LOL. But the 19's on the front look pretty sweet. White on blue looks good, but I'm not sure I'd want to be keeping white wheels clean...


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Do you have some kind of air system or some other way to raise it to clear road humps or speed bumps etc?


Just to bump this, sir you must not know what lows being about lol. Drove my mk4 jetta lowered and I'm in pa lol no excuses 

sent from my spectrum


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Front is sitting perfect. Not feeling the back. Tucking should be left for trucks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the white wheels on blue as well. It's extreme but if you go for it, I'd be rootin' for ya.


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> Youll never tuck that much rim...ever,i have tryed.Looks good otherwise and welcome to the forum.


You would know hahaha


----------

